# My Bleach Site



## Abwayax (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I just wanted to show off my site. It's all about Bleach. Although I've seen other sites about Bleach I think mine leaves them in the dust.

Here's the link.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

fail/10


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 31, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> fail/10


I'll have you know I spent an entire 10 minutes on that site.

10 fucking minutes.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 31, 2008)

10? Oh no, that's not enough. That site won't keep me coming back. and for the hits, "Too many to count" is not an option, if you want to count your hits, get a hit counter. There is also little to no content.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 31, 2008)

Shadowstar, you do know this is a joke, right?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a joke? Why a joke? *glares the mother of all glares at Number 100*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah number 100 how dare you make a joke you ass


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 31, 2008)

You can't count the fools unless you have one, I think.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> yeah number 100 how dare you make a joke you ass


especially about a series as great as _Bleach_ i mean come on man


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 31, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> 10? Oh no, that's not enough.


sorry I meant 15

and thanks everyone for your insightfully constructive criticism, especially AK



ArtificialFlavour said:


> You can't count the fools unless you have one, I think.


Internet forums are great places to count fools, by the way


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 31, 2008)

15 isn't enough either. try an hour-2 hours.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 1, 2008)

Actually it did take me a few hours to make, the 10 minutes thing is an example of meiosis


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who actually thinks this site is wonderful


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't care, I don't think that I'd go back to that site. Ever.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes thank you very much


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> I don't care, I don't think that I'd go back to that site. Ever.


Why not? Are you some sort of bleach nazi or something?


----------



## Flareth (Aug 1, 2008)

You win an internet, Mr. Abwayax. xDDDD

Nice joke :D


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 1, 2008)

WTF bleach nazi? I won't go back because:

1.The layout is boring.
and
2.I hate bleach. BOTH kinds.(i.e:the liqid and the TV show.)


----------



## CNiall (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like someone's a little sore at missing the joke. :V


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 1, 2008)

I drink a gallon of Clorox a day to show how much I love it because that's how fucking hardcore I am.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 1, 2008)

hah this site is AWESOME

(psst Vladmir! that's poisonous! don't drink bleach!)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 1, 2008)

My stomach is so hardcore it can take poison. I also muscle up my blood so it can take any toxin known and unknown to man.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 1, 2008)

OH like Westley in the princess bride (except all kids of poisons not just one)

best movie/book ever


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> 1.The layout is boring.


Ooh, look. I'm getting a seizure.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 1, 2008)

This is an awesome site! I'd love to affy with you! ^__^ 

Can I use some of your bleach pictures? I'll give you TONS of credit!


----------



## Eevee (Aug 1, 2008)

best goddamn site ever


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 5, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I drink a gallon of Clorox a day to show how much I love it because that's how fucking hardcore I am.


That's nothing, I drink 1.001 gallons of Clorox every 23.05 hours.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 8, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> fail/10


I thought it was Opposite Day when I said this, sorry


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 9, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> I thought it was Opposite Day when I said this, sorry


so you actually meant to say 10/fail?

is dividing by fail anything like dividing by zero? because you know in most programming languages zero casts to a boolean false value, and false is kind of like fail


----------



## Yenaa (Aug 10, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> I thought it was Opposite Day when I said this, sorry


:/ 

The site's so awesome. 9/5 ;D


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 10, 2008)

That had to be the best site on the internet.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 11, 2008)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2008)

what's up with some like two or three of you people and not having a sense of humor
or sarcasm

:|

technoviking/10 im(h)o which is good.

(lol sanctum)


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 13, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> what's up with some like two or three of you people and not having a sense of humor
> or sarcasm


yeah i know rite

although, in all srsness, I'm not sure if some of these replies mean "I thought the joke was funny and/or clever" or "This site's a joke, so I'm going to jokingly say I like it to play along"


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, when you showed me on MSN the other day I thought it was awesome. 

I mean come on it's my freaking homepage lol.

also people shouldn't complain, it's not green on black. :|


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 13, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> people shouldn't complain, it's not green on black. :|


I hope surskitty still isn't pissed at me for that

In all seriousness I don't think I'll make another public-facing site with that color scheme again, awesome as it was. The purpose of the site is to serve as a gauge of humo(u)r, not to kill peoples' eyes.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 13, 2008)

well, should I go make a site about naruto the fishcake and not the jinchuuriki? 

but yeah I see your point. people need to know the properties of bleach to free their minds
or something


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 13, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> well, should I go make a site about naruto the fishcake and not the jinchuuriki?


Fishcake aren't that exciting. Whirlpools are


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 20, 2008)

I liked it.

How do you drink the water after putting bleach in it?


----------

